# More Bullshit !!!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Online petition calls for boycotting Mansfield's Old Country Store until racist tobacco ad removed 
WCVB


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

LOVED going to that store back in the day!!

I hope he doesn't cave to this woman! She is totally out of line!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

... and it’s sexist! Where are the women representation in the smoking ad? What, women’s money are no good at that store? I am outraged ... I expect old poster with smoking lady added immediately!


It’s not a monument! It’s an old poster! ... seriously ...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The museum has a section, called the Ugly Truth, showing dolls, posters, books and items which depict racist images. Visitors then proceeds through the museum to positive images.

“We use them as teaching tools,” Danesco said.

Teaching tools? I say the museum should be shut down. Racist propaganda in the guise of education.
The Taliban have the right idea, WIPE OUT HISTORY!

Basically, REALLY? I'm sure it's offensive. It sure looks that way, but it's not a poster from 2000 or even 1970. Anyone who can't see it's nothing more than a historic item (offensive though it may be) is an eccentric reactionary. Leave it alone and don't patronize the place if that makes you feel good.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Fuck change.org. Buncha Sissy whiney unicorn sucking rainbow licking fucktards.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Here's the SJW heroine...

Sex therapist reveals why she's raising her son, 3, as gender neutral


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

Sooty said:


> Here's the SJW heroine...
> 
> Sex therapist reveals why she's raising her son, 3, as gender neutral


Yikes. I'm guessing the father isn't allowed to have an opinion on anything in that relationship.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sooty said:


> Here's the SJW heroine...
> 
> Sex therapist reveals why she's raising her son, 3, as gender neutral


I tried raising my son SPECIESNUETRAL, but he ended up a human being afterall, not a squirrel or a basking shark. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Fuck change.org. Buncha Sissy whiney unicorn sucking rainbow licking fucktards.


I just love your eloquence in this!


----------

